# dolce's 1st not so good trip to the groomer . pics



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i took dolce to the grromers two days ago, actually i went to get dogfood and they have a groomer there i saw some puppies coming out of there so nice n neat n nicely trimmed , well i decided to let him groom him .. well well well the first thing i said was not to touch his face w clippers and to make sure he wouldnt come out looking like a poodel hes like no if u dont want me to touch his face i wont , i said just even it up a bit .. but dont cut short.. grrr well well well , when i got dolce back inoticed he looked different , in his face .. it was kind of pinty n his eyes looked kinda strange ,, im not so concerned on the muzzle hair but i was so shocked when i got home n really n oticed that what i was seeing strange was the eye area was kind of pink like he clipped aroung it or something  my dolce is a cutie regardless but he was looking a bit strange .. also im not used to seeing his lil butthole  , i think he cut too short there . 

i wanted to cut him short before i go on vacation so that my cousin n his girl dont have to worry too much about him matting , he seems happy but i want his facial hair to grow!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my! What a dumb #%[email protected] that groomer is. I know what a shock it is for you, but I have to tell you that when I opened the page I just fell in love with your* new puppy.* He is so cute...he looks like a tiny pup. I think it was a lazy or inexperienced groomer who used only clippers on him. His hair will grow back in no time. But for now he really is adorable.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree that he looks like a little puppy! Super cute, even if it was not what you wanted. What a doll.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww Liza, he looks adorable. I was shocked when a groomer cut too much around Aolani's eyes too and I can see more pink but it grows back so fast. Also, about the back area, I do request that they cut him shorter back there (and I am able to see his bum) cause ti's easier to keep him clean IMO. what I don't like to much on Aolani is a baboon butt where they shave off a bit of the area around the butt and you see a lot of skin back there.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lisa he's so little:wub: he looked abit scared in a couple pictures, I hate how groomers never listen to us, I even take a picture with me and most times they still get it wrong:blush: he looks adorable, his face will grow out fast I love your boy:wub:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Awww he still looks super cute.  I get Dora cut that short on her body in the summer so she can get wet and not have to worry about getting brushed out every time. It's nice to let her get in the pool without having to worry about matting.  It will of course grow back really fast and in the meantime he is too short to mat so just enjoy not having to brush him for a while.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u guys for all ur comments ... yeah my baby boy is teeny , and now he looks tinier ... i love the short body its soo easy n he feels so soft , so easy to maintain but his lil bum and his face im getting used to , also his tail is really short because he had bad matting before the groomers n i had to cut a big knot off  

but thank u guys dolce says thanks n that he doesnt feel so bad now.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Look like the groomer used clippers around his eyes. Bailey get very irritated around the eyes if they use clippers. Once I realized what the problem was I requested to our groomer that she only use scissors around the eyes. Ever since we switched to scissors no more irritation.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi puppy love----you are one tiny guy w/the hugest heart & huggiest body! Don't listen to Liza---your cut is perfect for summer! You look like a real puppy again. I hope you enjoy your holidays little man!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u guys !!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Liza, I think he looks absolutely adorable. I am partial to the shorter look. He looks like a sweet innocent young puppy. Of course, we know he *IS* a sweet innocent young puppy. I love love love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Liza -- Dolce looks adorable -- he is just one cutie pie!!! But if you're not happy with the cut, the good thing is that hair always grows back.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dolce would still look cute even if he was bald!:wub: His body looks fine but the groomer didn't do his face right. Poor little guy. His hair will grow back. Gosh, he is so teeny without his hair.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww he sure is cute and tiny! It will grow a bit in a couple weeks and he'll look sooo much better. 
I've been toying w/ clipping mine down,I want to find the right person to do it. I will miss all that gorgeous fur,but I do like the low maintenance. It will sure shorten bath day/days! Hopefully down to a few hours....


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Dolce does look like a pup now!
I like the haircut, I think it's cute for summer.
It looks like Tucker's hairstyle and maybe the style will grow on you in a few days.
It took me a few days to get used to it, and now I really love it.
What a cutie your Dolce is!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone else, Dolce looks like a precious PUPPY!!! It's amazing what a haircut will do. I understand your frustration with the groomer that DID NOT LISTEN TO YOU!!! I feel the same way - I have got to learn how to groom Chloe. I really think I can do it, maybe not great, but she moves around too much. I purchased a grooming table with the arm to hold her still, but the table legs broke and I never took the time to ship it back.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u guys for all ur great comments , i really like the short body and his face is looking a bit better now . he really did mess up the face n the ears werent even .. but i definitely agree he looks like a lil pup n it is easier to manage.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I think Dolce looks adorable! He looks like a puppy! When I used to bring Chloe to the groomers I used to tell them not to give her a baboon butt.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Most important, he's friggin adorable! I'm not convinced the groomer used clippers around the eyes, only because I trimmed around Rocky's eyes with cissors because the hair was getting too long and I got the same pinkish, strange look that you're referring too. My husband even commented on how it looked odd. Still, if you told him do not touch the face, then he shouldn't have touched it, be it cissors or clippers!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u shelly , luckily it is growing fast and he looks like a little puppy now ! but yes i definitely told the groomer not to touch his face !:angry:


shellbeme said:


> Most important, he's friggin adorable! I'm not convinced the groomer used clippers around the eyes, only because I trimmed around Rocky's eyes with cissors because the hair was getting too long and I got the same pinkish, strange look that you're referring too. My husband even commented on how it looked odd. Still, if you told him do not touch the face, then he shouldn't have touched it, be it cissors or clippers!


----------

